# DS3 Tool funktioniert nicht



## JulK279 (23. Oktober 2012)

hey leute, wollt grad fifa 13 anschmeißen, jedoch will das ds3 tool nicht mitmachen. jedesmal wenn ichs starten will(muss ich immer machen beim ps3 controller), bekomm ich die meldung "ds3_tool funktioniert nicht mehr". zuvor hat er nur immer geladen ohne erfolg, nach einem neustart kommt die fehlermeldung.

habt ihr tipps, was ich machen kann, um weiterhin mit dem ps3 controler spielen zu können? hätte noch nen xbox liegen, aber damit kann ich kein fifa spielen(komm damit nich klar).

danke euch


----------



## MonKAY (24. Oktober 2012)

Deinstallieren und neu installieren solltest du auf alle Fälle probieren und dann natürlich den Treiber wieder überspielen.


----------

